# Toyota rusting away



## rosetejas (Aug 1, 2014)

Toyota to pay up to $3.4 billion to settle truck lawsuit

Toyota will pay up to $3.4 billion to settle a class action lawsuit brought by US pickup and sport utility vehicle owners whose vehicles lacked adequate rust protection. Court filings show that the settlement reached Oct. 31 covers 1.5 million vehicles, dealing a financial blow to the Japanese automaker whose trucks were subject to corrosion that could harm their structural integrity. The settlement applies to Tacoma trucks made from 2005 to 2010, Sequoias from 2005 to 2008, and Tundras from 2007 to 2008. The settlement estimates the value of replacing the frame at roughly $15,000 per vehicle. Under the settlement, Toyota will inspect vehicles for 12 years from their initial sales or lease date to decide if the owner is eligible for a replaced frame or reimbursement. 

Not a Toyota basher. Have had a couple of Lexus cars and they were great but I just never could never see myself driving a Japanese truck. Just seems wrong somehow.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

rosetejas said:


> Toyota to pay up to $3.4 billion to settle truck lawsuit
> 
> Toyota will pay up to $3.4 billion to settle a class action lawsuit brought by US pickup and sport utility vehicle owners whose vehicles lacked adequate rust protection. Court filings show that the settlement reached Oct. 31 covers 1.5 million vehicles, dealing a financial blow to the Japanese automaker whose trucks were subject to corrosion that could harm their structural integrity. The settlement applies to Tacoma trucks made from 2005 to 2010, Sequoias from 2005 to 2008, and Tundras from 2007 to 2008. The settlement estimates the value of replacing the frame at roughly $15,000 per vehicle. Under the settlement, Toyota will inspect vehicles for 12 years from their initial sales or lease date to decide if the owner is eligible for a replaced frame or reimbursement.
> 
> Not a Toyota basher. Have had a couple of Lexus cars and they were great but I just never could never see myself driving a Japanese truck. Just seems wrong somehow.


Seems wrong how? When was the last time you seen a jap truck broke down on the road? We just drove back from Austin via 71 and passed 4 fords with hoods up between 71 and 36. I drive an american POS truck but wit Jap motor. Duramax. Motor is awesome but the rest of the truck is ****. Keep lying to yourself. American vehicles are garbage.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

To add some more info. My father in law. , purple heart marine Vietnam. Never buy anything but american. Pretty sad to see mirrors and door handles snapping off 60 thousand dollar Tahoes. They bounce between the Chevy **** and Cadillac CTS junk. **** if they dont buy american tho.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

07' Tundra with 160K miles that have been really trouble free other than a battery....

Was under it yesterday chaninging the oil.....no corrision I could see....

My buddies have had two GMC's and are looking at their 3rd while I am still going strong....

But HEY.... Keep those corrupt unions gong strong.....


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

iamatt said:


> Seems wrong how? *When was the last time you seen a jap truck broke down on the road?* We just drove back from Austin via 71 and passed 4 fords with hoods up between 71 and 36. I drive an american POS truck but wit Jap motor. Duramax. Motor is awesome but the rest of the truck is ****. Keep lying to yourself. American vehicles are garbage.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Toyota dealerships do have service departments just like the other mfgs. wanna know why?  Its not for just oil and filter changes.....
Next lawsuit will be all the corollas you see with the classic brown roof, unless its been settled already. Superb quality right there.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

iamatt said:


> Seems wrong how? *When was the last time you seen a jap truck broke down on the road? We just drove back from Austin via 71 and passed 4 fords with hoods up between 71 and 36.* I drive an american POS truck but wit Jap motor. Duramax. Motor is awesome but the rest of the truck is ****. Keep lying to yourself. American vehicles are garbage.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


I'm calling bravo sierra on that. It's extremely rare to see any modern day truck stranded on the side of the road. So 4 Fords broken down in that stretch would be really long odds.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't have a problem with this or that truck or for that matter ANY other product manufactured in or outside of our country .... my gripe is with "fair trading" Let me just say this, foreign vehicle registration/ownership in Japan has recently been reported at just under 4% .... you read that right .... out of all the brands of finely crafted vehicles in the entire world the Japanese find just 3%-4% worthy of purchase .... you think there's a "good 'ol boys club" operating there? .... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... when was the last time you heard of a farmer/rancher selling beef there .... ? It's a world economy today, you can't sell cr_ap, everything out there that's manufactured is within fractions of a percent in quality and use .... basically all you can do is change the appearance of your product to gain share and the first to do that is copied by all the rest. Japan is not a fair trader and doesn't get much of my business, Korea and China are going down the same road Japan did 30-40 years ago ...

.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Gottagofishin said:


> I'm calling bravo sierra on that. It's extremely rare to see any modern day truck stranded on the side of the road. So 4 Fords broken down in that stretch would be really long odds.


I'm a GM guy, but I'd have to agree with the above statement. I guess I'm just a lucky guy, haven't had any door handles fall off my Chevy's yet either.


----------



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

Think it's important to note something here too, owner responsibility. I have over 80k on my 2010 Nissan Titan and have only had a cv shaft go bad and I had to replace the front transfer output seal. I run offroad a lot and actually use my 4x4. I live near the coast and most of my offroad time is on the beach. It's hard on your vehicle, I have some rust but I expect that. Nothing is immune to salts corrosion. I don't care what country your car/truck is made in, they are all made of the same materials, steel and plastic. 

I take good care of my vehicles, keep up with regular servicing, and run quality oils in them. I will say this, I've never had my Titan maintained by a dealership. Either I have done the work, or a friend of mines shop has. I've only had minimal issues.

My wife's car on the other hand is a different story. She has a 2015 Ford Escape and we are so not impressed. We have had it in and out of the shop several times, mostly for recalls and an electrical issue. Biggest pos I've ever owned (and I've owned some real clunkers). We had it dealer maintained for the first year or so while it was under warranty and had so many problems, and some were bc of the tech at the dealership. My buddies shop maintains it now and we don't have as many problems. 

I would question how well people maintain their vehicles. Most would say they do, but how many really do keep up with it. That makes a huge difference. 

Rather be fishing


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

iamatt said:


> Seems wrong how? When was the last time you seen a jap truck broke down on the road? We just drove back from Austin via 71 and passed 4 fords with hoods up between 71 and 36. I drive an american POS truck but wit Jap motor. Duramax. Motor is awesome but the rest of the truck is ****. Keep lying to yourself. American vehicles are garbage.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


Uh, Toyota trucks are American made.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My neighbor just sold a sequoia 05' with 430,000 miles, terrible vehicles.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> My neighbor just sold a sequoia 05' with 430,000 miles, terrible vehicles.


X2!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Back to the rust issue of the OP. 
My 2015 Tacoma has/had a rust issue. Last May I was power washing the boat after a trip and since my truck was pulled in front first I decided to wash it too. There was something on the front of the hood so I hit it with the power washer. To my surprise it blew a piece of paint as big as a silver dollar off, leaving nothing but bare metal. Freaked me out too!
I looked all over the truck and found faint little rust spots about 6" apart along the back edge of all four window frames. I think they were tack welds.
I took it to the dealership and they repainted the hood and door frames. 

No wonder the service manager was so accommodating! I'm paying close attention for future paint problems and will take it back if there are any more problems.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Every auto and big truck maker will go through paint issues every few years.You see every model of pee-cups with rusted cab roofs and hoods.Tieyotie will get the rust thing fixed,and everything will be good again.I'm an old fart that has owned GM's and Fords built the last 50 years and have yet to have a lemon.My wife drives Chevy's 'cause her Daddy said they're best,and I drive Ford and Chevy.I prefer red-heads,but married a blonde,but my little brother married a brunette and has nothing but pure helll out of her.Brunette's are junk and I'll never own one.Maintain them,treat them kindly,and don't overwork them.They're all good.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

For those that want to buy American made... it's not a clear easy decision with vehicles. Something can be assembled in the US from almost all foreign parts..... or vice versa. The Toyota Sequoia that we had a few years back was built in TEXAS. Then there is the decision between where Corporate profits go VS where the jobs to build the vehicle were created. Too complex for me..... For our Family..... Fords, GMs and Toyotas have all be parked in the driveway at one time or another. All have their turn at swirling in the toilet of less than perfect transportation.


----------



## kevinmic (Jul 5, 2016)

Let em rust! They still dont die!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

my 02 F150 has 222000 miles. I just drove it up to breckenridge last month and back. No problems. 
My brother wont buy anything but Toyota trucks and cars.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

kevinmic said:


> Let em rust! They still dont die!


I loved that model Toyota truck. I had a 1993 Toyota truck and it was awesome until someone hit me a totaled it. Would love to find one like this one day and restore it.


----------

